# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  PLL FM EXCITER 87.5-108 MHz  CDM Electronics...

## Nemmesis

παιδια σημερα πηγα στον παλιαντζη κατι παλιοσιδερα και βρηκα το προαναφερθεν pll και πομπος μαζι απο οτι νομιζω σε αριτη κατασταση ετσι το αγορασα (30ευρα μου εδωσε ο παλιατσης για τα σιδερα που του πηγα)... το ανοιξα και ειναι πεντακαθαρο μεσα... εχει 2 fan και το τροφοδοτικο του αποτελειτε απο 3 παραλληλα TIP3055 που οδηγουντε απο ενα TIP3055... σαν εξοδο στο πομπο εχει το blw60c που οδηγειτε απο το BLY87c (και τα 2 αυτα τρανζιστον ειναι σε στρογγιλη πορσενανι με 4 ακροδεκτες σε σχημα σταυρου)... μετα απο καποια εξεταση βρηκα οτι το blw60c ειναι μαλλον καμενο λογο του οτι μετραει εκπομπος με βαση  και προς τις 2 κατευθηνσεις... και ρωταω τωρα εγω σαν ασχετος... αυτο το μηχανημα αξιζει? δλδ λεει να ψαχτω να το φτιαξω? το blw60c ποσο θα κοστισει? η πλακετα του  pll δουλευει κανονικοτατα γιατι εκανα την εξις δοκιμη... ξεκολλησα την εξοδο του pll απο την εισοδο του πομπου και κολλησα ενα καλλωδιακι στο pll σαν κεραια. αυτο ειχε σαν αποτελεσμα μεσα σε ολο το σπιτι το pll να παιζει σχεδον καθαρα οτι του εβαζα στην εισοδο και σε οποια συχνωτητα το ειχα... τι λετε και εσυ οι μεγαλοι?

----------


## electron

Το biw60 ίσως το βρεις στον Μανιάτη (radio741).Στα μεταγενέστερα pll του o Δελληγιάνης χρησιμοποιούσε το 2N6084.Το κόστος των εν λόγω τρανζίστορ αν θυμάμαι καλά πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 70 ευρώ.Από κει και πέρα το τρανζίστορ για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι καλό θα πρέπει να το ξεκολλήσεις από την πλακέτα του linear.Γενικά σαν μηχάνημα για ερασιτεχνική χρήση δεν είναι άσχημο.

----------


## Nemmesis

το ξεκολλησα για να το μετρισω φυσικα... καλα σιγα μην δωσω 70για να το φτιαξω..το μηχανιμα αυτο επεσα τυχαια στα χερια μου και δεν προκητε να το δουλεψω... οποτε μαλλον θα καταληξω με κανα ωραιο τροφοδοτικο 6-8 αμπερ.. :P

----------


## electron

Αν σκεφτείς ότι το μηχάνημα αυτό ο Δελληγιάννης το πουλάει περίπου στα 450 ευρώ νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να δώσεις 70 και να το φτιάξεις με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν έχει κάποιο άλλο πρόβλημα.

----------


## kostas30

βαλε 2Ν6083 25ΒΑΤΤ  η 2Ν6084 40ΒΑΤΤ  :Wink:

----------


## billos1989

μακαρι ολοι να βρισκαμε ετσι μηχανηματα...μην εισαι χαζος φτιαχτο, αξιζει,μη το χαλασεις αδικα..!  :OK:

----------


## Nemmesis

παιδια ωραια τα λενε και συμφωνω μαζι οτι αξιζει να γινει ΑΛΛΑ γιατι να δωσω 70ευρα για να το φτιαξω αφου δεν με ενδιαφερουν οι πομποι? αν διαβαζετε τα ποστ μου θα δειτε οτι ειμαι μονο με τους μΕ και οχι με κεραιες κτλ  :Smile:  ... και επειδη ειδα οτι υπαρχει ενα ενδιαφερον να αγορασουν την πλακετα του pll και την πλακετα του πομπου γιατι να το κρατησω ενω θα μου ειναι αχρηστο? και παλιοτερα ειχα δει κατι παρομοιο αλλα ποιο μεγαλο και το μονο που ειχα παρει ηταν ο μετασχηματιστης λογο του οτι μπορει καποιος να το ηθελε περισσοτερο απο εμενα...

περι αυτου ο λογος

----------


## RFΧpert

Να σου δωσω μια ιδεα τοτε για να αξιζει να το φτιαξεις... Φτιαξε εναν κοντρολλερ με οθονη LCD και πληκτρολογιο για αυτο που να αντικαταστησει τα Thumbwheels της επιλογης συχνοτητας, και να ρυθμιζει την ισχυ εξοδου, ενω να διαβαζεις και ισχυ, στασιμα, και επιπεδο εισοδου διαμορφωσεως! Μετα θα το πουλησεις αν θελεις (και δεν κολλησεις εντελει το μικροβιο της RF)  σε σιγουρα ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΗ τιμη... και θα εχεις κανει ενα ωραιο προτζεκτ με μΕ... ! 

Βεβαια ολα αυτα ειναι ασημαντα... 
Το σημαντικοτερο που καποιος θα σε ρωτουσε εντελει με ολα οσα ειπες ειναι... 
ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΠΑΛΙΑΤΖΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΖΑΜΠΑ ΠΟΜΠΟΥΣ ΕΚΕΙ, να πανε να παρουν οσα παιδια ασχολουνται με RF ??? !

----------


## Nemmesis

ειναι εδω λιγο εξω απο την πτολεμαιδα που μενω... δεν βρισκω συνεχεια... αλλα απο μικρος πηγαινα εκει λογο του οτι οι 2 θειοι  μου κανουν συνεχεια διαφορες κατασκευες (ο ενας με τα σιδερα και ο αλλος με τα ηλεκτρονικα) και ετσι εχω τυχει αρκετα παραξενα πραγματα μερικα απο αυτα ειναι ενας επαγγελματικος ενισχυτης για τον οποιο εδωσα γυρα στα 200ευρα για να τον φτιαξω (αλλαξα ολα τα τελικα μοσφετ πυκνωτες κτλ κτλ...) για προσωπικη χρηση αλλα τελικα τον πουλισα σε εναν τυπο που μονο χρησο δεν με εκανε για να του τον δωσω... τελικα με επισε με 450ευρα... αγορασα εναν 2χ100w για μενα αλλα τελικα ειναι μαπα μπροστα σε εναν marantz PM 550DC που το μονο προβλημα που ειχε ηταν ενα καμενο τελικο τρανζιστορ... επισης αν σας ενδιαφερει ο θειος εχει ενα συρταρη με λυχνιες αν θελετε μπορω να σας κανω μια λιστα με το τι εχει...

----------


## badsak

Βρε να μην εχουμε και εμεις κανα τετοιο παλιατζη!!!!!!
Σαν το συγκεκριμενο μηχανημα ειχα πριν μερικα χρονια αλλα δυστηχως επεσε θυμα κλοπης αυτο μαζι με ενα 400αρι
λινεαρ του CDM (Δεληγιαννη)  :frown:   :frown:  
Κανε καμια λιστα με τις λυχνιες μπορει να εχεις κατι που μας ενδιαφερει!!!

----------


## jeik

παιδια  αυτο  τι  λεει  απο  αρμονικες ? (τηλεόραση  κυρίως  ή  επηρεασμός  ενισχυτή ιστου ? )

----------


## electron

Με μια σωστή κεραία jeik μπορείς να το κάνεις να κελαϊδάει.Παναγίωτη ο RFXpert σου έδωσε ένα καλό κίνητρο να ασχολήθεις με το μηχάνημα.Αν πάλι δεν θες να ασχοληθείς σίγουρα κάποιος από εδώ μέσα θα το θέλει.Είναι κρίμα να το κάνεις βίδες για ένα καμένο τρανζίστορ.

----------


## Nemmesis

ποτε δεν ειπα οτι θα το κανω βιδες :P απλα ειπα οτι θα βγαλω απο το κουτι το pll και το linear (αν το λεω καλα ο ασχετος)...

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα! σημερα ηρθε στα χερια μου το pll και το linear που αγορασα απο τον Nemmesis. θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας, αν εχει καποιος καποιο σχηματικο του τροφοδοτικου του, καθως επισεις και ποσα αμπερ χρειαζεται το εν λογο linear για την τροφοδοσια του!!!!

----------


## tzitzikas

το πιο πιθανο αν στηλεις μηχανημα για επισκευη στον cdm να πεσεις θυμα κλοπης απο τον ιδιο  :o   :Confused:   :tw  :Hammer:  ist  :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Hammer:   :Boo hoo!:   :Επιθετικός:   :Head:  ed: του ειχαμε στειλει το 600αρι τι λινεαρ για επισκευη (που ποτε απο την πρωτη δοκιμη δεν εβγαλε 600 αλλα 300. πιθανον να μας το πουλησε με ενα καμενο FET) και τπν πριζαμε 3 μηνες για να το στειλει πισω.

----------


## Nemmesis

> καλησπερα! σημερα ηρθε στα χερια μου το pll και το linear που αγορασα απο τον Nemmesis. θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας, αν εχει καποιος καποιο σχηματικο του τροφοδοτικου του, καθως επισεις και ποσα αμπερ χρειαζεται το εν λογο linear για την τροφοδοσια του!!!!



θα σου δωσω εγω το σχεδιο απο την τροφοδοσια του.... απλα απο δευτερα λογο του οτι φευγω εκτος πολης σε λιγο και θα γυρισω κυριακη βραδυ...

----------


## radioamateur

Να βάλεις και ψύξη στην όποια κατασκευή κάνεις...

----------


## IOANNIS

αλλαξα το blw60c συνδεσα και το pll και ολα δουλευουν, αλλα εχω το εξεις προβλημα: ενω το μηχανακι ειναι broadband, μου δινει 45 watt απο τους 100Μz και πανω, ενω στους στους 92Μz η στους 98Μz π.χ μου δινει 20 με 25 watt. απο οτι παρατηρησα αυτος που το ειχε, πρεπει να ειχε αλλαξει τα πηνια με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να το συντονισω σε ολη την μπαντα τον fm να εχει τα ιδια watt. εαν καποιος ξερει ποσες σπιρες πρεπει να εχουν τα πηνια και ποση διαμετρο, και για το linear και για το pll θα του ημουν ευγνωμων.....

----------


## AKIS

το linear δεν ειναι 100% broadband!
ψαξε παλαιοτερα posts (υπαρχουν πολλα) για το συγκεκριμενο linear και θα καταλαβεις τι εννοω!παντως ηταν κριμα να το διελειες!

----------


## electron

Όπως βλέπω στην πλακέτα του pll έχει βραχυκυκλώσει κάποιες σπείρες των πηνίων της ταλάντωσης προφανώς για να το κάνει να βγάλει περισσότερη ισχύς στην συχνότητα που το λειτουργούσε ίσως και για να το βγάλει ελαφρώς εκτός μπάντας των fm.Γνώμη μου είναι να αφαιρέσεις τις κολλήσεις από τα πηνία και να δοκιμάσεις και πάλι.
Βέβαια θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι το πόσα βατ θα βγάλει στον αέρα αυτό το Pll εξαρτάται άμεσα από την κεραία σου.

----------


## amiga

τα πηνεία στο linear είναι οκ. στο pll πρέπει να είναι και τα 2 4.5 σπ. με 6mm διάμετρο!

----------


## Nemmesis

μωλις γυρισα απο το ταξιδακι και ειπα να δω τι κανετε... φιλε IOANNIS θελεις ακομα τα σχεδιο απο το τροφοδοτικο?

----------


## IOANNIS

ναι φιλε Nemmesis!!! αμα σου ειναι ευκολο ανεβασε τα!!!  :Smile:

----------


## IOANNIS

σας ευχαριστω για τις αμεσες απαντησεις σας!!  :Smile:  φιλε amiga τωρα θα αλλαξω τα 2 πηνια στο pll οπως μου ειπες και θα σου πω πιο βραδυ! το πηνιο στο pll που βρισκεται πισω απο το τρανζιστορ και διπλα στο τριμερακι ειναι 6σπ με 5mm διαμετρο. ειναι σωστο αυτο?

----------


## tzitzikas

> αλλαξα το blw60c συνδεσα και το pll και ολα δουλευουν, αλλα εχω το εξεις προβλημα: ενω το μηχανακι ειναι broadband, μου δινει 45 watt απο τους 100Μz και πανω, ενω στους στους 92Μz η στους 98Μz π.χ μου δινει 20 με 25 watt. απο οτι παρατηρησα αυτος που το ειχε, πρεπει να ειχε αλλαξει τα πηνια με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να το συντονισω σε ολη την μπαντα τον fm να εχει τα ιδια watt. εαν καποιος ξερει ποσες σπιρες πρεπει να εχουν τα πηνια και ποση διαμετρο, και για το linear και για το pll θα του ημουν ευγνωμων.....



Τιποτα του cdm δεν ειναι broadband. το 600ρι του το χαμε στειλει για επισκευη και οταν τελικα ασχοληθηκε να μας το στειλει πισω μας ρωτησε σε ποια συχνοτητα θέλετε να το ρυθμισω?

----------


## Nemmesis

το σχεδιο ειναι αυτο... 
τα L1 και L2 ειναι πηνιακια τα οποια αυτιο θα τα μετρισω με παχυμετρο και θα σου πω ακριβως τι ειναι...
αν εχεις καμια απορια εδω ειμαι...
το σχεδιο το εχω ελενξει 2 φορες αλλα το θα το ελενξω 1-2 φορες ακομα αυριο...
οι αντιστασει R1...R5 ειναι βαττικες "τουβλακια" και γραφουν "208_8" και απο κατο "R25 5%1" ποσα watt ειναι δεν ξερω να σου πω   :frown:  ολες οι αλλες αντιστασεις ειναι 1/2watt
ελπιζω να μην εχω κανει κανενα λαθος :Confused: ...

----------


## IOANNIS

ευχαριστω πολυ παναγιωτη για το σχεδιο του τροφοδοτικου!!!  :Smile:  εγω αρχισα να φτιαχνω τον πομπο!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## Nemmesis

ωραιος...   :Wink:

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα!!! σημερα εφτιαξα το τροφοδοτικο και δοκιμασα τον πομπο, και πηρα στην εξοδο 45 watt, με τροφοδοσια 13,5 βολτ και ρευμα στα 6Α. αν ανεβασω λιγω ακομα την τροφοδοσια, λογικα θα παρω κατι παραπανω σε βαττ. ποια ειναι η γνωμη σας? να τον αφησω ετσι , η να προσπαθησω να τον ανεβασω λιγω ακομα?

----------


## radioamateur

IOANNIS έκανες αυτό που σου έγραψα παραπάνω;

----------


## IOANNIS

φιλε radioamateur εβαλα ενα ανεμιστηρα να ψυχει την ψυχτρα του πομπου και του τροφοδοτικου και αλλον ενα ανεμιστηρα να ρουφαει τον ξεστο αερα μεσα απο το κουτι!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## radioamateur

Πολύ ωραία IOANNIS...
Τι κεραία χρησιμοποιείς αν επιτρέπεται & τι καλώδιο καθόδου;

----------


## IOANNIS

διπολο με καλωδιο RG-213

----------


## radioamateur

Από το κλασσικό ανοιχτό δίπολο του εμπορίου θα σου πρότεινα να περάσεις στο δίπολο gamma match για μεγαλύτερη ανθεκτικότητα στο χρόνο,τέλεια προσαρμογή στασίμων & απόδοση super...  :Very Happy: 
Το μόνο άσχημο είναι ότι εκπομπή άνεϋ αδείας απαγορεύεται βάσεις της ελληνικής νομοθεσίας οπότε για ενδεχόμενη αδειοδότηση πρέπει να ενημερωθείς από το  ΕΣΡ.

----------


## IOANNIS

To διπολο το εχω φτιαξει και ειναι με gamma match  :Wink:  Το ξερω ότι η εκπομπή άνεϋ αδείας απαγορεύεται βάσεις της ελληνικής νομοθεσίας .  :frown:

----------


## radioamateur

Κάποτε είχα δοκομάσει μια gamma match κυκλικής για σύγκριση σε σχέση με collinear δύο ανοιχτών κυκλικών κλασσικών διπόλων.Η Gamma match πήγαινε καλύτερα σε συγκεκριμένη απόσταση...στον ίδιο δέκτη.
Πολύ πιθανόν στο μέλλον να ελαχιστοποιήσεις τις όποιες απώλειες μέσω χρήσης Hellιax 1/2"με το μειονέκτημα να μην έχεις περιθώριο πολλών πειραματισμών με κεραίες γιατι το καλώδιο δεν είναι εύκαμπτο...
Οι gamma match και μάλιστα συγκεκριμένος τύπος της Aldena AST.01.02.235 είναι πολύ διαδεδομένος στην Ιταλία για τη δημιουργία συστοιχίας κεραιών.

Ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες για κεραιοσυστήματα θα βρεις εδώ στην ενότητα Impressies.
Και όπως λέει ο φίλος Antonio τεχνικός από Σαρδηνία στην εκπομπή η μεγαλύτερη δύναμη είναι το ύψος & ένα στοιχειώδες κεραιοσύστημα.
Καλές εκπομπές φίλε μου IOANNIS!  :Very Happy:

----------


## IOANNIS

καλησπερα και παλι!!! σημερα τελειωσα τον πομπο και τον εθεσα σε πληρη λειτουργια και συντονιζει αψογα!!!   :Smile:  ευχαριστω ολους οσους με βοηθησαν να τον φτιαξω και ακομα ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στον Nemmesis για τον κοπο του να αντιγραψη και να ανεβασει το σχεδιο του τροφοδοτικου!!!!!  :Smile: 
και 2 φωτο  :Smile:

----------


## ntakas

πριν απο μερικές μέρες "κληρονομησα" τον ιδιο πομπό και μια κεραία gamma Match. αυτός που τον είχε τον δουλευε αρχές του 90, τοτε που ακόμα εδ'ω ι συχνότητες 'ηταν άδειες. με μια μέτρηση των στοιχέιων τησ κεραίας διαπίστωσα ότι ήταν κατασκευασμένη για τους 97 Mhz. δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βγώ σ΄αυτή την συχνότητα αλλά στην αμέσως πλησιέστερη 96.8. δεν εχω ακόμα γέφυρα για να μετρ'ησω την ισχύ και στάσιμα, αλλά το αμπερόμετρο σε μέγιση ισχύ δείχνει να τραβάει 7 Α. είναι λογικό αυτό? αυτό σημαίνει ότι βγάζει 50 W? σε λίγες μέρες που θα έχω μια Ζetaggi  θα μπορώ να πω περισσότερα. αν ξέρει κανέις ας μου απαντήσει, όσοι έχουν δουλέψει το μηχάνημα αυτό, που αν κρίνω πρέπει να ήταν αρκετά διαδεδομένο πριν απο 15- 20 χρόνια.

----------


## electron

Λογικά αν η κεραία είναι κομένη για τους 97 και συ βγαίνεις 96,8 δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Για τα υπόλοιπα δεν μπορουμε να σου απαντήσουμε με ασφάλεια γιατί το συγκεκριμένο Pll δεν μας αναφέρεις τι τρανζίστορ φοράει στην έξοδο. Τα συγκεκριμένα pll ήταν όχι απλά διαδεδομένα αλλά και κάτι παραπάνω ακόμα και μέχρι το 2000.

----------


## ntakas

Σαν εξοδο στο πομπο εχει το blw60c που οδηγειτε απο το BLY87c (και τα 2  αυτα τρανζιστον ειναι σε στρογγυλη πορσελανι με 4 ακροδεκτες σε σχημα  σταυρου).

----------


## electron

Τότε πράγματι μιλάμε για την έκδοση των 50watts. Φυσικά τα 7Α μου φαίνονται λίγο τσιμπημένα γι αυτό καλό είναι να βάλεις μια γέφυρα να δεις τι γίνεται με τα στάσιμα. Εννοείται ότι αν ζεστένεται το τρανζίστορ εξόδου σε τέτοιο βαθμού που δεν μπορείς να το αγγίξεις, τότε πιθανότατα τα στάσιμα να είναι υπερβολικά.

----------


## ntakas

τελικα σήμερα μου ηρθε και η ZETAGGI. εχουμε και λέμε. τα λιγότερα στασιμα μου εβγαιναν στην 96.1 1:1, με ισχύ 42 W. Αντίθετα η μεγαλύτερη ισχύ 50W εβγαιναν στην 94.9 αλλά με στασιμα 1:1.3. εννοείται οτι δοκίμαζα ελευθερες συχνότητες οχι απο δικούς μας που ειναι ελάχιστοι, αλλά απο Τούρκους οι οποιοί μπορούν να σε ταπώσουν για πλάκα σε ορισμένα σημεία λόγω διαμόρφωσης εδάφους. το ιδανικό βεβαια θα ήταν να επέμβω στην κεραία και στο καλώδιο και να τα φτιάξω για την συχνότητα 94.9. ρωτάει αν έχει καμία επίπτωση στο μηχάνημα που βγάζει 42 W με το αμπερόμετρο στα 6.1 Α?

----------


## electron

Γενικά μέχρι 1:1.5 μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι καλά, τώρα αν θες να το φέρεις σε ιδανικά επίπεδα εξαρτάται όπως είπες από την επέμβασή σου στην κεραία και το καλώδιο της.

----------


## ntakas

οταν δουλευω το μηχανημα με την γεφυρα το αμπερομετρο μου δειχνει 6Α, οταν βγαλω την γεφυρα δειχνει 6.8 Α. ειναι λογικό αυτό? το μηκος καλωδιου που συνδεω την γεφυραμε τον ταλαντωτη ειναι 0.7 m. με την γεφυρα τα στασιμα ειναι 1:1

----------


## ntakas

επανερχομαι στο θεμα ως εξης: ειχα συντονίσει τον πομπό στους 96 με 0 στασιμα και ισχύ 43 w. ολες οι μετρησεις με ZETAGGI. χθες μου ηρθε μια κεραια δίπολο με ανακλαστηρα απο Μπούρλα την οποία του ειπα να την φτιάξει για τους 96. οταν την εβαλα επανω ηρθαν τα πανω κατω. το μηχανημα εβγαζε πολλά στασιμα στους 96 και συντόνιζε με τα λιγότερα στασιμα 1: 1.2 στους 93,7. ισχύς 31W. με μια βολτα που εκανα στην μπαντα, το μηχάνημα  έβγαζε την μεγαλύτερη ισχύ 52 W  στους 100 περίπου αλλά στάσιμα 1:3. τι κανουμε?

----------


## electron

Aν υποθέσουμε ότι η κεραία που αγόρασες είναι πράγματι σωστά συντονισμένη και φτιαγμένη, τότε μια περίπτωση είναι να υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα στο καλώδιο που χρησιμοποιείς. Μερικές περιπτώσεις προβλήματος είναι η παλαιότητα του καλωδίου ή το τυχαίο μήκος του. Αν τίποτα από τα προαναφερθέντα δεν συμβαίνει προσωπικά θα πρότεινα να αγόραζες μια gp όπως αυτή της sirio. Η συγκεκριμένη έχει δώσει πολύ καλά δείγματα γραφής.

----------

spa (15-10-11)

----------


## ntakas

η κεραια είχε ως εισοδο το N Type female. εγώ έιχα στο καλώδιο κονέκτορα PL. έβαλα εναν ανταπτορα στην κεραια απο PL female σε N Type male. δηλαδή πάνω στην κεραία έχω σε σειρά: PL male - adaptor PL female σε N type male  - N type female. Ισως εκεί να γίνεται η ανατροπή. εχει σημασια αν το στοιχείο gamma match κατά την τοποθεηση τησ κεραίας, δείχνει προς τα πάνω η προς τα κάτω?

----------


## electron

Αν έχεις βάλει αντάπτορα τότε πολύ πιθανόν να προκαλείται αλλοίωση της σύνθετης αντίστασης από αυτόν, ωστόσο τσεκάρισε αν από θέμα καλωδίου είσαι εντάξει. Όσο για το gamma match θα έλεγα ότι οι απόψεις διίστανται, ωστόσο αυτό δεν εμπλέκεται με το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζεις.

----------


## SRF

Έχει σημασία όμως ΑΝ το προσαρμοστικό Γ δεν είναι στο σωστό σημείο συντονισμού!!!

----------


## ntakas

ευχαριστώ για τις απόψεις σας, αλλα ισως το πρόβλημα να ειναι πιο σύνθετο. το εν λόγω μηχάνημα βγάζει την μεγαλύτερη ισχύ του κοντά στους 100 MHz περίπου 50 W όπου και η ένδειξη του οργάνου μιλιαμπερόμετρο, πέφτει στα 4 Α. σε όλες τις άλλες συχνότητες βγάζει 25 έως 35W. απλά έτσι όπως έχει το κεραιοσ΄υστημα μαζί με ο καλώδιο βγάινω ικανοποιητικά στους 93,7 που ειναι ια ελευθερη συχότητα. εκεί κοντά στους 100 ειναι αδύνατο να βγω. οπότε μαλλον πρέπει να γίνει μια επέμβαση στο μηχάνημα του Δελληγιάννη και δη στους πυκνωτές στην εξοδο του PLL. στους 93,7 τα στασιμα ειναι 1:1.2...πολύ καλά θα έλεγα. η κεραία με τον ανακλαστηρα όντως κόβει το σήμα στα 400 μετρα. λες και υπάρχει ένας τοίχος.

----------


## electron

Νίκο επειδή κανένα linear δεν είναι καθαρό broadband, ο ισχυρισμός σου με την αλλαγή των πυκνωτών ευσταθεί αλλά αυτό δεν θα επιδράσει τόσο στα στάσιμα όσο στο μέγιστο της ισχύος που θα σου βγάλει το μηχάνημα στην συχνότητα που επιθυμείς. Γενικά πάντως τα μηχανήματα του Δεληγιάννη έχουν μια ιδιαιτερότητα ειδικά με κεραίες που χρησιμοποιούν gamma match ή balun.
Αν επιχειρήσεις να βάλεις μια κεραία που δεν χρησιμοποιεί τις παραπάνω τεχνικές όπως για παράδειγμα ένα απλό ανοιχτό δίπολο ή μια gp, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι θα φέρεις πιο εύκολα το εν λόγο Pll και χωρίς περίεργες συμπεριφορές.

----------

magicfm (12-01-12)

----------


## lcharal

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος που έχει να ανεβάσει σχέδιο ή κάποια ευκρινής φωτογραφία της πλακέτας του PLL (pll του Δηλιγιάννη) και τα χαρακτηριστικά των στοιχείων του κυκλώματος (τρανζίστορ, ολοκληρωμένα αντιστάσεις κλπ???

----------


## tzitzikas

> Θα μπορούσε κάποιος που έχει να ανεβάσει σχέδιο ή κάποια ευκρινής φωτογραφία της πλακέτας του PLL (pll του Δηλιγιάννη) και τα χαρακτηριστικά των στοιχείων του κυκλώματος (τρανζίστορ, ολοκληρωμένα αντιστάσεις κλπ???



ο cdm στα σχεδια που παρέδιδε δεν ανέφερε ποια ολοκληρωμένα είχε στο πλλ και επίσης έξυνε το πάνω μέρος των ολοκληρωμένων ωστε να φύγουν τα γράμματα και να μην φαίνονται, σε σημείο μάλιστα που έλειπε αρκετό απο το υλικό που έχουν τα ολοκληρωμένα εξωτερικά!

----------


## NOE

έλα ρε συ πατριώτη, σε ποιον παλιατζή βρίσκεις τέτοια ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα ?

----------


## DLS 33

Και εδω στην Ξανθη πιο παλια εξω απο την πολη ειχε εναν αλλο παλιατζη. που ειχε σηκωσει ολη την Αμερικ..κη βαση, οταν εκαναν ανακαινιση... !
 μιλαμε για 10αδες μηχανηματα..τα αγοραζαμε με το κιλο !!!

----------


## radioamateur

Και εγώ με τη σειρά μου θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κανείς παλιατζίδικα όπου πχ κάποιος θα μπορούσε να βρει αρχαία επώνυμα παροπλισμένα μηχανήματα FM εκτός από Ebay & Hamfest.
Υπάρχουν μαντράδες με τέτοια αντικείμενα πχ στην Αττική;

 :Confused1:

----------


## panayiotis1

> Θα μπορούσε κάποιος που έχει να ανεβάσει σχέδιο ή κάποια ευκρινής φωτογραφία της πλακέτας του PLL (pll του Δηλιγιάννη) και τα χαρακτηριστικά των στοιχείων του κυκλώματος (τρανζίστορ, ολοκληρωμένα αντιστάσεις κλπ???



Αν μπορεις να δεις κάτι απο εδω. Οπως πάντα έβγαλα βιαστικές φωτογραφιες.

----------


## GIANNIS10

αγαπητε φιλε nemesis, εχω ιδιο pll και θελω αν μπορεις να μου πεις μια τιμη απο εναν κεραμικο πυκνωτη που εχει τερμα κατω δεξια, γιατι εμενα εχει σπασει και τριφτικε το κεραμικο υλικο και δεν φενετε τι γραφει, ειναι ακριβως διπλα στην τρυπα που εχει η πλακετα για να βιδοθει στο κουτι.

----------


## radioamateur

:Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:

----------

